# 40 gallon tank with 2 LED lights, heater, and soil



## Jonathan Ma (Feb 26, 2021)

40 gallon tank (36x13x19) (8/10 condition) with 2 led lights. One of them is NICREW brand and the other is JC&P brand. Also comes with 1.5 inches of Tropica aquarium soil at a value of $50 and a 100W Ehiem Jager heater (All accessories are in great working conditions). Everything for $200. Open to offers

Pickup at 51 times ave (Thornhill) or 2620 danforth ave (Toronto). Please text 4379806301 for more info


----------

